# Offshore report



## Coastal fins (Apr 18, 2017)

Managed to get past the choppy water this morning and head out to the snapper banks for some scouting and bottom fishing. Water was fairly clear and surface temperature was around 70°. Stopped by J bouy to catch some bait and was visited by a group of cobia! I was sure they were around already but this is the first I've seen them. Unprepared all I could do was watch as they passed on by. I'm sure you all are aware of the closure this year but for those that just love to catch them they're here. Our next stop was R2 to see what might be going on there. Huge numbers of very large cuda and Aj every where. They were very picky today having tossed a few things at them including some live bait an only managed a couple bites. We then moved to some natural bottom and where we wore the reels out pulling a variety of fish off the bottom. Including this 36.5 inch snapper!


----------



## dawgwatch (Apr 19, 2017)

very nice snapper... thanks for the report


----------



## Coastal fins (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you sir


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 19, 2017)

yes. thanks for the report. i hope to make it to that area this saturday. i'm watching the seas carefully.  did you happen to see any spanish or bonito?


----------



## Coastal fins (Apr 19, 2017)

I havnt encountered any Spanish yet but there is some bonito around. There was a surprising amount of grass not far from the tower and even encountered some flying fish. I give it about 2 weeks and I believe we will see a lot more action.


----------



## Coastal fins (Apr 20, 2017)

....


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 21, 2017)

Heck of a fish...what size boat are y'all runnin out there in?


----------



## Coastal fins (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a 26ft pursuit walkaround.


----------

